# Help!



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello, My name is Sophie, i'm 22! Just a quick intro lol!!!

Anyway, beginning part of the year i was diagnosed with low progesterone levels, i think they were like 1.3 or something along those lines, non existant!! So I was told by my gp to come in and have regular blood tests which i have done and to see if they would get any better, errrrrmmm slowly they have, but still not 100% It has now been 9 months and still no joy, before i go onto clomid or anything like that, is there anything else i can get over the counter which has worked for someone?! Cos all this sex for nothing is getting really boring!!!!! Every month when my period comes i am distraught!

I messed around with my contraception after losing 2 babies, because i never wanted to go through that again, we have been trying for 2 years now and i am feeling even worse every month!!!! Help!!! xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Sophie, 

I'm sure there are more knowledgeable people around but a few things have occured to me, 

DO they think the low progesterone is because you aren't ovulating or that you are but the low progesterone is not keeping your lining going long enough to let eggs/embies implant? Do you have short cycles?

Have you been given progesterone support? Cyclogest/crinone?? These are pessaries that are given post IVF which give additional progesterone support, but I think can be given in the second part of a natural cycle to prolong it and help maintain lining for longer, 

I think there are some natural creams that are supposed to help boost progesterone but I'm afraid I don't know any names- maybe ask in a health food shop/ or post on alternative therapies board on here?

I hope this is helpful, 

Livity x


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello, my progesterone levels mean i dont ovulate so i'm not sure what to do about it!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

What cycle day (cd) are you being tested for progesterone ? How long are your cycles generally ? It may be that you're having progesterone tested on wrong day. Having it tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (dpo) and this is ideally when it should be tested.

Have you had any other blood tests done such as FSH, LH, Thyroid, Prolactin, Oestradiol/Oestrogen ? If not then I would ask to have these tested as well...need to be done at beginning of your cycle, preferally cd3 but anytime between cd1-5/6. These can all help give a picture of what's happening such as ovarian reserve, possibility of PCOS, suppression of ovulation etc etc.

I don't know of anything that can actually make you ovulate naturally....there are many herbal remedies which may help but you really need to get a clearer picture of what's happening with your cycles and ovulation before you start with herbal remedies.....ideally you'd want to see a qualified herbalist to get their advise. You could try acupuncture and/or reflexology....have a read of the Complementary Therapies board for more information on all this...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You may also want to try other forms of monitoring your cycles to see patterns such as charting your basal temps, cervical mucus and position etc....here's some info...

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_mucus_page.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Cervix_checkup_(no_description).svg

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

Also a good book when you're ttc naturally..."Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and the website... www.tcoyf.com

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

